# ewangelia na każdy dzień



## Sara Lee

* ewangelia na każdy dzień *



What does this Polish expression mean? How do you understand it? Mostly what does it refer to?


May I use it to introduce God's words, which is not in the Bible, and invited others to read so as to spread gospel to them?

Is it okay to do that?


----------



## zaffy

I would say something like "the Gospel of the day". In the catholic church, masses are  celebrated every day. At each mass, an excerpt from one of the gospels is read out, and that's what we call it.


----------



## Sara Lee

zaffy said:


> I would say something like "the Gospel of the day". In the catholic church, masses are  celebrated every day. At each mass, an excerpt from one of the gospels is read out, and that's what we call it.



Thank you so much~zaffy

Is it okay if I regard it as some kind of reading that is related to God's words?

and I want to share the "gospel" with others every day.


----------



## lukis421

From an atheistic point of view, I don't think anybody would mind your using this expression as long as it's clear and logical what you mean. To make sure that that's the case, can you give us the whole sentence?


----------



## Sara Lee

lukis421 said:


> From an atheistic point of view, I don't think anybody would mind your using this expression as long as it's clear and logical what you mean. To make sure that that's the case, can you give us the whole sentence?




I write a short title like this, it is kind of an ad (just ignore the dashes). The three parts are independent but related with each other, and the sentence below is a description.


Gospel for Every Day（*ewangelia na każdy dzień *）— God's Word for Every Day — Read for Free

God's words have brought us the gospel of the heavenly kingdom.


Are they acceptable if I use it this way?


----------



## jasio

It's more a religious issue than a language issue as such.

You referred to: "God's words, which is not in the Bible". If it's not in the Bible, then where does it come from and why do you claim it's the God's words? I would expect that "Gospel of the day" includes a fragment of the gospel and perhaps a comment or a teaching based on this fragment. If the order or a selection of the fragments is not strictly in accordance to the Catholic use, it may be somewhat confusing for catholics (a religious majority in Poland), but I expect that protestants and orthodox churches may use different order of the gospel fragments anyway, so it could be acceptable as long as it's clearly marked (some people read gospel of the day to "stay in tune" when they do not go to the service, and the order of the gospels has some logic in it). If it's not Christian at all, than many Christians may object that it's an abuse, while - as @lukis421 wrote - atheists won't mind at all.

In general, it may be a sensitive issue, especially if you're balancing on a red line. Language wise, "Ewangelia na każdy dzień - Słowo Boże na każdy dzień - przeczytaj za darmo" is ok, potential issues are elsewhere.


EDIT: OP is Chinese, right? So think about China-Taiwan issue. Another red line, which I guess can be sensitive closer to your personal experience, more related to identity than to linguistic correctness.


----------



## Sara Lee

jasio said:


> It's more a religious issue than a language issue as such.
> 
> You referred to: "God's words, which is not in the Bible". If it's not in the Bible, then where does it come from and why do you claim it's the God's words? I would expect that "Gospel of the day" includes a fragment of the gospel and perhaps a comment or a teaching based on this fragment. If the order or a selection of the fragments is not strictly in accordance to the Catholic use, it may be somewhat confusing for catholics (a religious majority in Poland), but I expect that protestants and orthodox churches may use different order of the gospel fragments anyway, so it could be acceptable as long as it's clearly marked (some people read gospel of the day to "stay in tune" when they do not go to the service, and the order of the gospels has some logic in it). If it's not Christian at all, than many Christians may object that it's an abuse, while - as @lukis421 wrote - atheists won't mind at all.
> 
> In general, it may be a sensitive issue, especially if you're balancing on a red line. Language wise, "Ewangelia na każdy dzień - Słowo Boże na każdy dzień - przeczytaj za darmo" is ok, potential issues are elsewhere.
> 
> 
> EDIT: OP is Chinese, right? So think about China-Taiwan issue. Another red line, which I guess can be sensitive closer to your personal experience, more related to identity than to linguistic correctness.





Thank you so much~~dear jasio!

Your advice and opinions are great.

You have a unique explanation for this question.

It clears up my confusion, then I won’t be worried.


Yeah, I'm Chinese.  China-Taiwan issue...... well, a good example, and there are many similar red-line issues in our country..


Best regards

Sara


----------



## jasio

Dear Sara,

Thank you very much for your kind words. I believe that red lines are in almost every  given society, they're simply not always visible from the outside, and it's often quite easy to unwillingly irritate or offend someone. That's why I took a liberty to dig in into some cultural and religious subtleties.


----------



## haes

Another hair splitting, jeez.

不要把你的时间浪费在这些东西 (太深刻的分析)，这个句子要说: “每天(一点儿)福音”.... "Ewangelia na każdy dzień" means "gospel for every day". Period.  First thing that comes to my mind is a page with some parts of the Gospel that is read in each church every day of the year. Or a blog with extracts from the Bible, where you can read and think over some parts of it.

 例题 : Czytania na każdy dzień 

祝你新年快乐


----------



## jasio

haes said:


> Another hair splitting, jeez.


Hair splitting was not a part of a purely linguistic dispute, but was a culture-related warning because of: 


Sara Lee said:


> God's words, which is not in the Bible


----------



## Sara Lee

haes said:


> Another hair splitting, jeez.
> 
> 不要把你的时间浪费在这些东西 (太深刻的分析)，这个句子要说: “每天(一点儿)福音”.... "Ewangelia na każdy dzień" means "gospel for every day". Period.  First thing that comes to my mind is a page with some parts of the Gospel that is read in each church every day of the year. Or a blog with extracts from the Bible, where you can read and think over some parts of it.
> 
> 例题 : Czytania na każdy dzień
> 
> 祝你新年快乐



Thanks for your advice and your greeting~
Thank you so much for greeting me in Chinese!
Glad to see foreigners speaking Chinese~
Happy new year to you!


----------



## Sara Lee

jasio said:


> Hair splitting was not a part of a purely linguistic dispute, but was a culture-related warning because of:



Thank you so much for your help~


----------



## yezyk

As has been written by *zaffy*, this term refers to the Catholic religion (prevalent in Poland). As a Catholic, you are advised to go to church for a service (mass) at least every Sunday, but there are masses every day. The masses differ slightly, depending on the time of the year, and even the day. In particular, different passage(s) from the Bible are read every day. During every mass, there is a moment when the priest reads fragment(s) of the Bible. They are prescribed "from above", in advance. For details, you may look here: How are the Sunday readings chosen?


----------

